# Lancashire Mansion / Manor House - June 2012 *IMAGE INTENSIVE*



## sonyes

Hey, this is the re posting of my deleted thread. (reasons understood) 

A lovely Mansion located in Lancashire, although I don't want to give too much away as there are hidden treasures!! 

Hope you enjoy.




_DSC5269 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Save Me!!! by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC5295 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC5316 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC5332 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC5344 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC5352 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC5354 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC5359 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC5362 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC5365 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC5369 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC5381 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC5387 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC5389 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC5398 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr


----------



## Seahorse

Dammit. I'm just back from Lancashire. This is lovely. I'll PM you next time I go down that way.


----------



## abel101

wow great stuff there 
nice shots aswel! I do love manors! good job!


----------



## sonyes

Seahorse said:


> Dammit. I'm just back from Lancashire. This is lovely. I'll PM you next time I go down that way.



Yea no problem, lovely place isn't it?


----------



## sonyes

skeleton key said:


> Sorry I deleted last night as for reasons I don’t understand I couldn’t remove the vehicles pic's hence I tried to contact then deleted.
> 
> Thanks for being so understanding and re posting as this is well worth sharing
> 
> SK



No I completely understand, thanks for pointing it out to me 

Glad you like, and cheers.

C.


----------



## glass

Fab! i idd not win any of the 124 million on Friday so can't buy it just yet.

Can you give a little more away, like was it oiffices previously, how long has it been empty?


----------



## UEP-Wales

Now this looks fantastic and you have some lovely shots of the place! Shame it's about 4hrs 36mins from me, I would love to see this one!

As SK said, thanks for reposting this is really amazing!


----------



## TeeJF

What a little gem! Nice one bud!!!


----------



## Lucky Pants

Nice find sonyes and nice pics, some fantastic decor in this place .


----------



## Sshhhh...

Great place this, the staircase and skylight are fantastic, i was gona put up my report, you got there first


----------



## gingrove

Is that a safe sinking through the floor in the last but one shot? I hope no ones downstairs when that lets go!


----------



## Mars Lander

ITs a great place this, the staircase is the main event in the house tho I guess. will have to get mine up on here been sitting on em for tooo long


----------



## sonyes

Sshhhh... said:


> Great place this, the staircase and skylight are fantastic, i was gona put up my report, you got there first



Don't think you could see enough shots of this place.......share!


----------



## sonyes

gingrove said:


> Is that a safe sinking through the floor in the last but one shot? I hope no ones downstairs when that lets go!



Lol, yea and a bl**dy big one too!


----------



## sonyes

AltDayOut said:


> ITs a great place this, the staircase is the main event in the house tho I guess. will have to get mine up on here been sitting on em for tooo long




They need to be shared, love this place, probably my fav explore so far!!


----------



## UrbanX

Wow, love places like this! I just hope it stands the test of time! 
Lovely pics too BTW!


----------



## amarisfionn

What a great place, the staircase and the glass skylight are lovely .. wicked last photo  looks like a really good explore!


----------



## turner74

The last picture is a gem love the staircase


----------



## aquanuke

Fabulous find


----------



## cherrypopsy

Would love to go here! looks amazing


----------



## Lucky Pants

I got some pics from here ,i pop a report up


----------



## kehumff

Very nice pics indeed, getting some great tips on this site , Thank you Sonyes


----------



## KingLewis92

That 3rd pic, The one of the roof, If you scroll over it quite quickly, It looks like an illusion and appears to change in size!
Anyways ignore my stupidity, This place looks amazing, Looks huge on the inside and external looks pretty small!


----------



## onthebusescrazy

Brillant Find thank you mate.


----------



## _Nyx_

Beautiful place & series of shots, still absolutely gutted I didn't come in  lol


----------

